# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  3D Printer Jailbreaking -- Stratasys says NO!

## Brian_Krassenstein

Stratasys is asking the US Copyright Office to deny a proposal that would make it legal to “jailbreak” 3D printers to allow the use of third party materials. The Digital Millennium Copyright Act, Section 1201, makes it a a felony to tamper with "an effective means of access control" for a given device. In the case of 3D printers, the access control in question relates to processes which check to see that the consumables used in a 3D printer have been made or approved by the manufacturer. Now a group called the Digital Right to Repair Coalition is taking  Stratasys to task and saying the owners of 3D printers should have the right to modify or repair the machines they own without fear of prosecution. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/62247/stratasys-copyright-materials/

----------


## ckirmser

Personally, I think Stratasys is wrong on this count.

Fine, if they want to say using unapproved materials voids your warranty, but to say that an owner doesn't have complete rights over what he has bought is ridiculous.

But, I'm also one who says, if you manage to buy the Mona Lisa, it is yours on which to add a moustache.

----------


## Roxy

> The Digital Millennium Copyright Act, Section 1201, makes it a a felony to tamper with "an effective means of access control" for a given device.


If I had a Stratasys, I would probably end up a felon.

----------


## ssayer

Same here... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Wolfie

Easiest solution of them all.  Requires no laws to be broken.  Requires no laws to change.  The solution?  Don't buy a Stratasys.  Game over.

----------


## richardphat

Whistle .... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .... mjol... what do you think about this

----------


## ssayer

> Whistle ........ mjol... what do you think about this


Only problem with that... Say you're a newb... you see this nice shiny printer. You buy it, use it for a while, and _then_ figure out that you've been hustled and can only use their stuff, even though everybody else's works just fine _and_ there is a lot more and different stuff available if you can use somebody else's stuff...

----------


## curious aardvark

Invalidate the warranty - fine. 

But you can't stop someone from modifying hardware they actually own.

Where does that stop ? 
ford prosecuting someone for changing their own tires ?

----------


## postmahomeson

question isn't Repetier software shut down or something , because is it legal of that lets say in Canada ( outside of Quebec ) or will it be shut down the pirate bay. 
i honestly just want to have some honest legit way to do thing without any piracy ( i mean legally why would companies even have to put in such devices to restrict? , isn't that a monopoly? )

----------


## Wolfie

We are not talking about software piracy here.  We are talking about breaking the software that the machine came with so to allow it to use filament from anywhere, not just them.

The equivalent would be, lets say you buy a brand new Toyota Corola.  And Toyota put a special gas fill port on it so you could ONLY fill the tank at Toyota approved stations.  What we are talking about here is modifying the computer in the Corola so it would ignore the custom gas fill connection and allow you to put a standard gas port on it so you could fill it ay any station of your choosing.

Nobody is stealing any software here.  They are modifying it so it will not prevent filament being used from non-approved sources (that probably paid a fee to Stratosys to become "approved" I would bet).

----------


## richardphat

The alternative has been around for a while, the chipset that came with the cartridge from Stratasys (SST 760 and 1200 ES) was cracked down by using a raspberri. It's safe play though, instead of breaking your 50k$ machine you break the cartridge that cast 200-400$. 

I doubt that is hardly jailbreaking the system, instead it's the cartridge that has been faked.

----------


## curious aardvark

same thing as far as stratasys are concerned. And they could argue that by using unapproved filament you're still invalidating the warranty.
Which is fine, as it's your call. 
But there is no way it should be prosecutable offence.

If you choose to 'break' your machine with dodgy filament - that's your choice. You can't stop stratasys - or anyone else, this is a test case after all - turning round and saying they won't fix it because you weren't using their aproved materials. 
They have the right to do that. But it would be insane to make it illegal.

----------


## Wes@MachWax

> Invalidate the warranty - fine. 
> 
> But you can't stop someone from modifying hardware they actually own.
> 
> Where does that stop ? 
> ford prosecuting someone for changing their own tires ?


Funny you mention that, I recently read an article about auto manufacturers considering this approach.  

I agree 100%.  Voiding the warranty is perfectly acceptable, but to make modification of items you own illegal, seems itself criminal.  I hope this mind set gets shunned enough among consumers for them to let it go.

----------


## ssayer

colorado.jpg


Pretty much says it all...

----------


## richardphat

At this point they should just make a lease for the machine ....

----------


## postmahomeson

here is my point then what makes the difference if a company evades the rest of the economy through a blocking the rest of the company undesired companies would other wise be a fair game economy its like a work strike but in the sense of dictating an industry through whats called a monopoly here's a realistic example red eye already has a huge price for a 3d print like approximately $150/120 ml of an order for a simple unit price , stratasy owns red eye and do you think that is just a simple price, its because of a monopoly and ", here's a good article for the 3d printing news do you think stratasy would do the same tactic against the other companies as a monopoloy dictation of captalism,?" because thats about the price i got and i got e-mails to prove it thats why i went to a hacker space honest truth.

----------


## postmahomeson

i got an answer to that question look at post #16 in this thread

----------


## Wes@MachWax

I finally found the previously mentioned article about auto manufacturers.  It had been a while since I read it.  Earlier, it didn't click that they were also citing DMCA as a reason to limit not only modification, but also car repair.
http://www.autoblog.com/2015/04/20/a...s-car-repairs/

----------


## raysspl

I'm nearly sure the market will respond negatively about this. It's possible that the market will reject this & boycott Stratasys products altogether.

----------


## LambdaFF

Songs and films are illegal to download, nevertheless it took 10 years of people downloading for the companies to accept this and come back with a proper system and offer.
Some of the biggest content sellers at the time lost supremacy to total newcomers.

If Stratasys can't accept that and adapt, they'll just disappear. Good riddance.

----------

